
The Four Stages of Objective-Smalltalk - mpweiher
https://blog.metaobject.com/2019/12/the-4-stages-of-objective-smalltalk.html
======
protomyth
It was interesting that WebScript never really got developed beyond the
initial version. I really wish the whole experimentation with Java had never
occurred at Apple. Some of the things from WebObjects might have survived.

------
VyperCard
Awesome

I can’t wait to try it out

